# Byetta for PCOS?



## Tracyarts (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anybody here had any experience with the drug Byetta, being used to manage PCOS symptoms?

My endocrinologist wants me to try it in addition to Spironolactone and Metformin, to see if it will manage the few symptoms I still have. I figured it was worth a try, so I am going to give it a few months and see what happens. 

I've only been on it two days, so I have no idea what good, if any, it will do for me. I was just curious if anybody had experiences with it and whether they were good or bad. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2008)

Tracyarts said:


> Has anybody here had any experience with the drug Byetta, being used to manage PCOS symptoms?
> 
> My endocrinologist wants me to try it in addition to Spironolactone and Metformin, to see if it will manage the few symptoms I still have. I figured it was worth a try, so I am going to give it a few months and see what happens.
> 
> ...



I used it for a few months to treat my diabetes. I didn't really notice any kind of difference. My numbers didn't change and they claimed it had an appetite surpressant (sp?) in it...never changed my hunger levels.

My roommate tried it and it made him really, really sick. I was told the longer you wait between taking it and the meal is better. My dr. had me first start with 5 mins between the injection and eating..and I worked my way to an hour between injection and eating...still didn't really bother me.

I asked to stop and just go on insulin because with my insurance I was spending $60 bucks a month per pen. 

Don't know if that really helps your since you're not diabetic..but maybe it'll give you an idea?


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, from what I was told, it's an insulin sensitizer, but works in a different way than Metformin or Actos/Avandia. Metformin manages most of my symptoms, but Avandamet managed them all very well. Unfortunately I can't tolerate the Avandia part of Avandamet (it and Actos cause me to have severe edema in long term use). The doctor said that he has seen good results in PCOS patients with a combination of Metformin and Byetta. Since the Avandamet is no longer an option for me, I might as well give the Byetta a try and see what happens.

The only thing I have noticed so far is that I get a little queasy right after the injection but nibbling on a piece of dried ginger helps. As far as appetite changes? I've got a cold right now so it'd be hard to know if I am not as hungry from the Byetta or from the fact that I'm sick and only want hot tea and soup. 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, the queasiness passed after the first few days, so no worries there. I figure I will continue to give it a try and see how it works since I seem to be able to tolerate it just fine now. 

This doctor isn't a reproductive endocrinologist, so he treats me for not only PCOS but for hypothyroidism as well. He's been my endocrinologist for about ten years now and I have really done very well under his care. I know he does an extensive list of lab tests once a year as long as things are going along smoothly. I had it done within the past few months, and everything was okay. I know FSH and LSH are part of it but to be honest, I just take his word as it all being good so I would have no idea what the numbers are. 

It's too bad I couldn't tolerate the Avandamet. It really did an outstanding job for rme. But hopefully this will too, and if not, then I can always try the Januvia.

Tracy


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 22, 2008)

I went to the Edndo today and she uped my metformin to 2000 a day, and wants bloodwork in 6 weeks to see a decrease ibn my numbers and weight she wants me to try Byata.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 28, 2008)

It's been almost 3 weeks with the Byetta, and I have noticed some positive results. I will certainly give it the three months my doctor reccomended before deciding for sure whether or not it's something I want to stay on long-term. So far it seems to be taking care of the symptoms the Metformin doesn't manage, but without any noticeable side effects like I had with Avandamet. The nausea was never really that bad and passed within a few days. And the whole injectible factor hasn't been a big deal either. It's actually quite user friendly in that respect. As far as changes in appetite? I have noticed a definite but moderate change. I eat what I want, when I want, within the framework of a healthful and balanced diet so that I have no feelings of deprivation and I get satisfied but not overly full at mealtimes. But, with the Byetta, I have had about a 20% decrease in overall food intake. I guess the best way to describe it, is that a little bit less is enough, and I am not in any way missing that little bit less.

So, now I just need to wait and see what happens when I go back to the endocrinologist in a couple weeks to get my bloodwork done.

Tracy


----------

